
Innovation comes from educated, hard-working immigrants–not genius dropouts - tokenadult
http://qz.com/622893/innovation-comes-from-educated-hard-working-immigrants-not-genius-dropouts/
======
davesque
So they surveyed a subset of innovators that had won national awards and are
now claiming that this represents most innovators? Also, isn't "innovator" a
pretty loose term?

------
wrong_variable
As a lazy immigrant.

Immigrants in any country are extremely diverse.

The thing to understand is just because you are an immigrant doesn't mean you
are hardworking or innovation.

The fundamental argument is much more simpler - labor moves wherever they see
the most opportunity for their work.

And for a long time that has been the United States.

Its the same argument that I would apply in reverse. I see a lot of college
educated liberal arts major working at coffee shop - these people would be
extremely productive in lets say china - where there is shortage of people who
are good at liberal arts - just like there is a shortage of software engineers
in silicon valley.

Freedom of labor is what you really want - it would make the world a much
better place.

------
randomgyatwork
Isn't a simpler explanation that innovative people have unique experiences, or
experiences outside the norm? Immigrants, college dropouts, people with
parents from other countries, people with learning disabilities etc, etc, all
have different life experiences from the norm, thus they see things
differently and have the ability to come up with different ideas (innovate).

------
WalterSear
>More than a third of those surveyed were born outside the US—a much higher
percentage than in the general population—and another 10% have at least one
parent born in a foreign country.

You mean like the guy in the hero image with the caption, "The exception, not
the rule."?

